# Burr Oak Report



## cmalinowski (Aug 25, 2007)

Got out to Burr Oak this morning, put in around 7:30 am and fished until around 10 am. Threw jigs and creature baits around laydowns and rocks. Landed one 14" LM and missed several other fish. While the fishing was slow it was a great first trip of the season, nothing like fishing in shorts in March. Everything ran great on the boat. Water temp on the Humminbird was around 65 degress. Looks like over the winter they have done some work around the docks, poured some new sidewalks and fixed up some of the places where they tie up the pontoon boats. I'm hoping they will fix the giant pot hole in the middle of the ramp while they are working. They did have the dock in at the ramp so that was unexpected.


----------



## beans (Jan 24, 2008)

Can you use a 25 hp.motor there if you just idle?


----------



## RiverWader (Apr 1, 2006)

Yes You can use idle only on 25 H.P.


----------



## CMH (May 28, 2011)

There is nothing like Burr Oak, especially in the fall...too bad it is so hard to consistently catch bass there, for I know they are there; DOW confirmed it when I called them last winter. It is either hit or miss there.


----------



## cmalinowski (Aug 25, 2007)

I agree, I can drive half as far and put in at Hoover where I always catch good fish in quantity but there's something about that view down at Burr Oak that keeps me going there, that and the fact that when I do get into them they are typically big fish. I grew up fishing east tennessee with my grandpa and it's easy to look around Burr Oak and for just a second forget that I'm in Ohio.


----------



## CMH (May 28, 2011)

Hey cmalinowski- I have been in east tennessee and I know where you are coming from.

My brother and I were out on my boat last fall, did not have much luck, except for a couple of dinks, but had a wonderful day that would not have been the same on any other lake. If you get a chance, have a shore lunch near the dam. Simply pull your boat up to the area near the spillway, and walk up to the picnic area on the rise that overlooks the dam- it is an incredible vista and will make the day worthwhile whether 
you catch fish or not.

Burr Oak tugs at your soul like no other lake!


----------



## cmalinowski (Aug 25, 2007)

Might just do that shore lunch if the weather is okay Saturday, it's looking like the family will be out of town so that may mean a full day fishing for me. I'm thinking I'll head back to Burr Oak again, wasn't happy with the results last week so I'm on a mission now.


----------



## JignPig Guide (Aug 3, 2007)

I marked 65-degree water. And I caught a 3.5-pounder at Burr Oak last Sunday on a Bomber Model 4-A on a flat. And that's about it. A couple of dinks. And a big channel cat hit the JignPig on a point in shallow water.
I watched a 4-pounder take a swing and-a-miss at one of my crankbaits/followed it up with a quick pitch of a Sling, and it took a look at it, and I never saw her again. It's pretty bad when you know where a good one is but you just can't get her to bite.
I actually broke down to my finesse drop-shot to catch the few other dinks, 'cause I just couldn't get bit. 
The lake is settling in now. And there should be more stable water by now. But that's not to say they'll be easy.

Good luck.

P.S. And thanks for the report.


----------



## RiverWader (Apr 1, 2006)

Burr Oak is NEVER easy!!!!! LOL. Burr Oak has some Hawgs in it though, Ive personally seen a 10lber caught about 14 years ago.


----------



## WISH IT WAS YOU (Jul 25, 2006)

for the last two days couple of my buddys and me been slamming crappies at bur oak been catching like 50-60 each time out just the problem in their almost all dinks witha few okay crappie in the mix all on marabou jigs 1/16th fish have been 4-6 ft water


----------



## RiverWader (Apr 1, 2006)

Yep thats the Crappie population at Burr Oak, Mostly 6-8inchers with a few nice ones mixed in , Back in the 90s You could do alot better on Crappie at B.O.


----------



## cmalinowski (Aug 25, 2007)

Jim&Pig - Much like KVD I prefer to throw cranks (by the way any similarity ends right there, he's a master and I am not) but I always struggle with throwing anything but jigs or plastics down at Burr Oak because of the vegitation. I assume the points you were on were far enought from shore that you were not getting too much into the green stuff?


----------



## TheCream (Mar 19, 2009)

RiverWader said:


> Yep thats the Crappie population at Burr Oak, Mostly 6-8inchers with a few nice ones mixed in , Back in the 90s You could do alot better on Crappie at B.O.


In the spring you can hammer dink crappies all day long around docks and wood cover. Seems like every cast you can get bit on a small jig.

What was the water clarity like out there? Clean?


----------



## WISH IT WAS YOU (Jul 25, 2006)

TheCream said:


> In the spring you can hammer dink crappies all day long around docks and wood cover. Seems like every cast you can get bit on a small jig.
> 
> What was the water clarity like out there? Clean?


 it really was like every cast dink after dink but the water clarity was pretty good i would say you could see down about 2feet


----------

